# Do You Have A Wheel Mouse? If So...



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Do you know what happens when you hold down the keyboard Ctrl key and turn the wheel on the mouse?

"My eyes are dim, I cannot see"


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

thats crazy!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

That's way cool, Ben :up: Great for reading the small print....then spin the other way: ignoring it   
Have a wonderful 2005!

Carolyn


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks 
Great tip.......:up:


smilin' Jack


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh that's cool!! Excellent find! :up:


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

The best tip in a long while!!! :up: Thank you aarhus  >f


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Try the same thng on a web page, but use the ALT key instead and watch!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

*amazing*


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

click on view, then text size.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Hold down SHIFT and you scroll wheel becomes a forward(up) and back(down) button


----------



## canndy (Dec 25, 2004)

Click the scroll button. wow.. lol


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

aarhus2004, I already knew. But it made me play around, & find that Ctrl+Wheel over-rides zooming in Excel. Now I can scroll around again! This'll be a big help.

TVM,
Andy


----------



## dingle (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice tip!


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Now, if you turn the mouse upside down and tickle its tummy...


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Do you have an optical wheel mouse - that's the ticklish one.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Click the wheel down and pull the mouse up or down and smooth scroll! This great when you read long article.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

That's a good one, bkpeck 

My sons showed me that one a little while back because I was complaining about the clicky-click noises the mouse wheel made, while I was reading lengthy essays on the net. LOL  

Carolyn


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Some of the things you have said here do not work and some do but I think it is the program your using it in also because it has to support things. 

Just got the new Logitect MX 1000 Laser mouse and it is cool the things it can do.
Love the Zoom, scrolling from side to side is great too.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

You have to enable "smooth scrolling" under tools >>>options>>>advanced>>check enable smooth scrolling. Thats where it is on Firefox. I imagine its the same on IE


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I am using Netscape 7.01 here and I do see setting now that I looked in the perferences.
If I hold the alt key and click the scroll it takes me back a page. 
Then I have other settings to play with too.

This is all new to me after having a 3 button mouse I had been using for 8 years getting a new mouse that has buttons all over it. 

But I am loving it.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Bravo Aarhus, much better than A/A.Thank you.

Foxfire


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thank you.

I'm a Midlander too. Hinckley.

A/A could be calculus but... what is it when you use it.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Aarhus, sorry cant reproduce it (Two green A*s overlapping with an arrow underneath)
it was a tip here in the past. When you click L/H mouse on it you get a sub menu with different print sizes that permit website print size options.
Someone will recall it.

We have got a Midlands Hinckley in UK too (smilie)

Foxfire


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

foxfire said:


> Aarhus, sorry cant reproduce it (Two green A*s overlapping with an arrow underneath)
> it was a tip here in the past. When you click L/H mouse on it you get a sub menu with different print sizes that permit website print size options.
> Someone will recall it.
> 
> ...


Hello foxfire,

That's the Hinckley I grew up in! Well to age 8, then it was Wellingborough and Market Harborough.

Thanks for the clarification of A/A.

Have a wonderful new year, foxfire.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those were called: A Neat Zoom Trick. On another note:

_Press and hold the (Num Lk key) for 7 seconds and see what happens. Might come in handy on the Caps Lock key._


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I tried that, *Kenny94*, need further advice cos I didn't know where I was supposed to be when I did it!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hold down NumLock for 5/7 seconds) Toggles the ToggleKeys on/off. Click on OK. Now everytime U press the Caps Lock key, it will beep. Handy to have

Well,,,since I'm here. Here's a few more tips.

Place A Web Site Shortcut Icon On Your Desktop (IE) Right click your mouse on the Web page you want a shortcut to. Select Create Shortcut. Easy. 

Also,let your fingers to the walking. (Outlook Express) If you want the Outlook Express address book in alphabetical order, click Name tab. You can also sort by E-Mail Address, Business Phone or Home Phone. (click View menu, Sort By for more options).


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I need more - but first a confession. I know nothing about a keyboard ... if there were a way of living without it I would go that way.



> Hold down NumLock for 5/7 seconds) Toggles the ToggleKeys on/off. Click on OK.


I have my desktop showing with no visible windows.

I press and hold-down the NumLock key for 5 to 7 secs.

I let it go. I see the NUM Lock LED is emitting.

Toggles the ToggleKeys on/off - means/says?? 

Click on OK - Where? I see no OK to click-on.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

aarhus2004 said:


> I need more - but first a confession. I know nothing about a keyboard ... if there were a way of living without it I would go that way.
> 
> I have my desktop showing with no visible windows.
> 
> ...


I also can't get this trick to work. Does this only work with certain O/S?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Smilies source please pass.

See edit


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe U guys/all need to visit: http://ftp.pcworld.com/pub/screencams/lastpage.jpg

LOL.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Here's to you:


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

And here's to you:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v420/kdiamondkenny/JustChecking.jpg

LTHT :-D See ya...


----------



## Kerry_L (Nov 13, 2004)

They all work on mine, some great stuff there, cheers everyone!


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Kerry_L said:


> They all work on mine, some great stuff there, cheers everyone!


Hello Kerry_L,

That is great news. I, for one, would like to know:

What operating system you have.

What type of mouse.

Here is a freeware tool which will tell you what you have - in detail:

http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?lang=en


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

That Everest thing is a great tool, Ben :up: 
Someone here in Hardware told me about it a week or so ago, and I found out all kinds of info about my computer.
ie. What's my computer's temp? Click on Computer then Sensors. tada! 

A great, great tool :up: 

Carolyn


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Glad you like it, Carolyn. It was by chance I mentioned it too! One never knows what will be on offer here on TSG. A great place to be.


----------



## Lamees (Jan 15, 2005)

Ur tips are just amazing!
although I'm not that expert, they all worked with me!
Thanx 4 the nice topic.

&
Wut a start 4 me in the forum


----------

